# Hancock, Ma



## ira g (Feb 17, 2006)

We just booked a week at Fairfield Berkshires at Bentley for early April. I have read the tug reviews and see conflicting opinions of the resort and the area in general. Can anyone provide any insights into the area and any good restaurants in the area. It will just be the 2 of us pre retired boomers, looking for a little r&r for a few days.


----------



## Avery (Feb 17, 2006)

ira g said:
			
		

> We just booked a week at Fairfield Berkshires at Bentley for early April. I have read the tug reviews and see conflicting opinions of the resort and the area in general. Can anyone provide any insights into the area and any good restaurants in the area. It will just be the 2 of us pre retired boomers, looking for a little r&r for a few days.



My favorite restaurant is the Love Dog Cafe in Lenox, on Route 7 just south of Pittsfield on your right coming from BB; it's in the Lenox Shoppes center, delicious organic food with a moroccan flair. A visit to the historic Red Lion Inn and surrounding shops in Stockbridge should be fun, also good shopping/galleries in Lenox. If you head north to North Adams there's MASS MOCA for modern art and there's the Clark in Williamstown. There's also a great restaurant in Williamstown called Mezze.

for more info about what's going on while you're there, check out www.berkshires.org


----------



## ausman (Feb 17, 2006)

The MA stuff is not appealing, how about the other way - into NY state.

Are there good day trips or even overnight trips. I'm completely ignorant on the topic.

How long to get back on the Mass Pike if at BB.?

Only asking because I have two kids going to NY colleges and I think I should be able time the visits better.


----------



## ira g (Feb 18, 2006)

Avery said:
			
		

> My favorite restaurant is the Love Dog Cafe in Lenox, on Route 7 just south of Pittsfield on your right coming from BB; it's in the Lenox Shoppes center, delicious organic food with a moroccan flair. A visit to the historic Red Lion Inn and surrounding shops in Stockbridge should be fun, also good shopping/galleries in Lenox. If you head north to North Adams there's MASS MOCA for modern art and there's the Clark in Williamstown. There's also a great restaurant in Williamstown called Mezze.
> 
> for more info about what's going on while you're there, check out www.berkshires.org



Avery- thanks for the info. the web site loks pretty interesting.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 18, 2006)

Ira
Read the reviews for other local resorts for ideas. My review is Labor Day 2005 for Vacation Villiage in the Berkshires. Did a last call through RCI.
I did not care for the resort  very much even though it is clean and fairly new but the area is so beautiful with lots of little cafes,shops and  walking around towns if you head toward Stockbridge. 

 Did a daytrip into Vermont to see Bennington Pottery which was ok and stopped in a brewhouse eatery that we enjoyed. We are not into Art Museums. We did visit Hancock Shaker Village on a prior trip and enjoyed it. There is a canal cruise near or in Albany,NY but we didn't have time to go.

If you are picking up groceries Guidos is 10 miles or so in a nearby town. A great gourmet grocer. Make sure you do this before you hit the resort not much happening at night.


----------



## JimJ (Feb 18, 2006)

Be sure to go to Norman Rockwell museum.  We didn't go until after lunch and wish we had gone earlier is the day so we could have had more time there.


----------



## nerodog (Feb 18, 2006)

*berks*

Try Stockbridge and have lunch at the Red Lion Inn... nice little town to browse aroun in.. if you want a nice trip, head up to VT. and check out Manchester...nice town and lots of shopping outlets if you want... theres a great old country store in the little town of Newfane and the whole New England white clapboard village... you could head up further to Rockingham and hit the Vermont Country Store. YOu are not too far f rom the Mass turnpike . If you head into Pittsfield and then to Lee , probably about a half hour or 4o min, I would say... you could venture out to NOrthampton and the AMherst, Ma area.... depends on your interests. Lenox, Lee, Stockbridge, W. Stockbridge, Williamstown are nice towns to see..


----------



## STEVIE (Feb 19, 2006)

What didn't you like at Vacation village in the Berkshires?  We stayed there and loved it.


----------



## Aldo (Feb 20, 2006)

Hickory Bills BBQ in North Adams.

Also, don't miss the Natural Bridge State Park in North Adams.

Dakota restaurant in Lenox is good too, a little pricey..


----------



## EAM (Feb 20, 2006)

*Berkshires*

I was at Vacation Village in the Berkshires last spring.  I really liked the area as well as the resort.  My main purpose for the trip genealogy, but I did also enjoy the Clark Art Institute in Williamstown and the view from the top of Mt. Greylock.   I went to Pittsfield for groceries.   I also took some day trips to the Albany area (and found and photographed the grave of my gggg uncle, a Revolutionary War veteran; I also found the remains of the mill he built.)

Cell phones do not work on the mountains there but seem to start working again as soon as you get to the valley roads.


----------

